# BikesDirect Raised Their Prices on Titanium



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

If they did this on new models, I wouldn't be surprised but as far as I can tell, these are still the 2012 models. I don't know if this is across the board but at least several of their Ti bikes have gone up by $100 including the model I bought:

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/lechamp_teamti_10.htm

The model is now almost entirely sold out so perhaps that's why they felt they could up the price. I don't know if this is a common practice in the bike industry. Usually in the car market last year's models come down in price when the new ones are ready to be introduced. I suppose that might not be the case if there was a limited supply of that car though.


----------



## paulg (May 21, 2002)

I see the price of mine went up too (the Ti Le Champ SL). Looks like it's not new bikes, but existing inventory.


----------



## theo3000 (Oct 5, 2010)

I JUST bought a Ti Apex version after sitting on the fence for MONTHS trying to decide which build to choose. The hills around here made the choice for me.

I had an inkling that the price had gone up, but wasn't certain. Oh well, it's still a good deal.

I can't wait! It takes about a week for delivery right?

Theo


----------



## newsman787 (Mar 11, 2011)

Still a good buy though I'm pleased with my purchase of one of their Ti bikes in 2011. Has been a pleasure to use on numerous rides.


----------



## jmoy76 (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah, this kinda irks me. They've been out of stock of the Le Champ Ti w/ Rival for quite a while now, and have raised the price while still being out of stock!


----------



## PhotoJoe (Mar 8, 2011)

jmoy76 said:


> Yeah, this kinda irks me. They've been out of stock of the Le Champ Ti w/ Rival for quite a while now, and have raised the price while still being out of stock!


They may have been informed by their manufacturer that prices on the next run would be going up, so they changed the website to reflect that.


----------



## Sixjours (Feb 24, 2012)

After all it is May, they cant raise prices in September.


----------



## SlurpeeKing (Jul 23, 2010)

it could possibly be they're passing on a price increase from their vendor. Still great pricing.


----------

